
Sentry adds support for Native applications - zeeg
https://blog.sentry.io/2019/09/24/sentry-support-for-native-applications/
======
zeeg
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTYSQq6_IdY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTYSQq6_IdY)

